# Rogue River SGA



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

What kinda cover does it have? Looking for a place to chase bunnies this weekend. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Little bit of everything. River bottom, mature woods, fallow fields, crop residue. That's all from looking from the road, I have never hunted it, just drove past/through it a bunch for work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## junglecat (Jan 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Southeast extension area is pretty good for bunnies. Lots of underbrush.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Go over by i94


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

